

Sniffing Your Way to Extroversion? - jak88
http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2012/01/a-whiff-of-extroversion-sniffing-oxytocin-could-make-us-outgoing/251697/
So now introversion is a disease?
======
jak88
So now introversion is a disease requiring a daily fix?

The author need a hit of something, that's for sure.

